# Hi!



## Shaz (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi. My Names is Shaz and I've had this for a couple of years now. It all started when I woke up one morning with a severe panic attack (the first one I'd ever had). I really thought I was having a heart attack and going to die and even had 999 dialled into my phone. It lasted about 20 mins and then I managed to get back to sleep.

Since then I've noticed this 'other symptom' that has never really gone away. The way I describe it to my fiance is that it's like being constantly drunk, and when you try and talk it sounds like it's coming from over your shoulder (I don't actually drink except on the rare occasion). I also lose the feeling in my arms as though they are detatched from me (although i can still use them for normal activities). I lose my sense of reality regualarly as though I am copmletely spaced out and when it's really bad I feel like I'm going to actually collapse on the floor.

I find I don't sleep well as my panic attacks tend to happen in my sleep and wake me up. During the day I feel constantly anxious and restless and also have an accute lack of energy, even to the point of not even being bothered to get out of the flat and do something for an hour. When I wake up in the morning I have a pounding in my ears and regularly suffer with headaches.

I am glad that I have finally been able to discover what it is and that there are people out there who suffer the same. I' ve been to several drs and got nowhere.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Hi. My Names is Shaz and I've had this for a couple of years now. It all started when I woke up one morning with a severe panic attack (the first one I'd ever had). I really thought I was having a heart attack and going to die and even had 999 dialled into my phone. It lasted about 20 mins and then I managed to get back to sleep.
> 
> Since then I've noticed this 'other symptom' that has never really gone away. The way I describe it to my fiance is that it's like being constantly drunk, and when you try and talk it sounds like it's coming from over your shoulder (I don't actually drink except on the rare occasion). I also lose the feeling in my arms as though they are detatched from me (although i can still use them for normal activities). I lose my sense of reality regualarly as though I am copmletely spaced out and when it's really bad I feel like I'm going to actually collapse on the floor.
> 
> ...


What did your doctors say? Did they do the obvious tests such as EEG and MRI? Did the suggest any medications?

Otherwise, WELCOME!


----------



## Shaz (Jan 26, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> What did your doctors say? Did they do the obvious tests such as EEG and MRI? Did the suggest any medications?
> 
> Otherwise, WELCOME!


Dr though it was silent migraine. ie migraine without the headache! Perscribed medication which made me feel so bad I couldn't get out of bed. thought I was anxious and slight depression


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Dr though it was silent migraine. ie migraine without the headache! Perscribed medication which made me feel so bad I couldn't get out of bed. thought I was anxious and slight depression


Lots of doctors start thinking migraines. But if your symptoms persist the same for weeks, then it isn't a migraine. You mention 'drunk', does you vision seem changed? sluggish/choppy? distorted (flat surfaces look bent)? Or things seem to move even though they aren't?


----------



## Shaz (Jan 26, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Lots of doctors start thinking migraines. But if your symptoms persist the same for weeks, then it isn't a migraine. You mention 'drunk', does you vision seem changed? sluggish/choppy? distorted (flat surfaces look bent)? Or things seem to move even though they aren't?


My vision is sometimes sluggish and sometimes the ground feels like it's moving when it's not! Like walking on marshmallows!


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

Shaz said:


> Dr though it was silent migraine. ie migraine without the headache! Perscribed medication which made me feel so bad I couldn't get out of bed. thought I was anxious and slight depression


I used to get migraines before I got Depersonalization. My Dp started with really bad panic attacks also and even waking me up in the middle of the night.

Meditation really worked for me to get rid of the panic attacks and I no longer suffer migraines since I quit working


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Shaz said:


> My vision is sometimes sluggish and sometimes the ground feels like it's moving when it's not! Like walking on marshmallows!


Do you have problems in dim lighting - being inside at night and seeing peoples faces clearly unless the light is directly on them?

Difficulty adjust the brightness/contrast on the TV set?


----------



## Shaz (Jan 26, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Do you have problems in dim lighting - being inside at night and seeing peoples faces clearly unless the light is directly on them?
> 
> Difficulty adjust the brightness/contrast on the TV set?


Yes. I hate being anywhere at night, especially when it's completely dark as I get really dizzy and feel the need to hold on to someone just to be able to keep moving. Being indoors is fine as I don't have a problem with the lights in the flat.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Yes. I hate being anywhere at night, especially when it's completely dark as I get really dizzy and feel the need to hold on to someone just to be able to keep moving. Being indoors is fine as I don't have a problem with the lights in the flat.


Your overall symptoms have some similarity to mine, which is a breakdown of Ambient Visual Processing. For me a lot of help comes from increasing dopamine. Others have benefited by lowering acetylcholine. [There is a balance between dopamine and acetylcholine that is important for CNS functions]


----------

